# 2009 U.S. Indoor Champs



## bill941 (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes it is time for us to start updating the mailing list for the 30th running of the CLEVELAND US INDOOR CHAMPS comiing to the Holiday Inn 6001 Rockside rd. Cleveland,Oh. The dates are Nov.25 to Nov.29 2009. If you have changed your home address or you want be on the mailing list. Please send your home mailing address to [email protected] or if you have any question about the race contact us. We will be updating our web page at www.indoorchamps.com. we will post schedule, classes, price, and more information to follow soon. 


Come see as the world comes to Cleveland


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Only 191 days...


----------



## wait a minute (Oct 11, 2001)

hi bill,
anything in the works planned for the 30th anniversary of the event? special classes like a vintage class?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

With the Vintage class catching on like it is that might just be the ticket...


----------



## bill941 (Aug 11, 2006)

wait a minute said:


> hi bill,
> anything in the works planned for the 30th anniversary of the event? special classes like a vintage class?


We are kicking some things around still as far as classes go.But we do have somethings we are working for the 30th anniversary.I don't want to let the cat out of the bag just yet!


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

Im thinking on cutting back classes this year, that would help out. my idea would be
17.5 Touring car
Masters Touring Car
Mod Touring Car
17.5 12th Scale
Master 12th scale
Mod 12th scale 
and maybe a vintage trans am class

just my two cents


----------



## wait a minute (Oct 11, 2001)

i usually run just masters 12th scale but i currently dont have any lipo stuff. will that be allowed this year in cleveland? my area i race at is still behind the times. we still run round cells.


----------



## jr81 (Nov 13, 2005)

*world gt??*

how was the turnout for this class last year??


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Andrew Knapp said:


> Im thinking on cutting back classes this year, that would help out. my idea would be
> 17.5 Touring car
> Masters Touring Car
> Mod Touring Car
> ...


I liked the Northeast Grandslam format 17.5 stock and 10.5 pro-stock for both 1/12 and T/C. Nice seperation of speed.

Pure Mod limits the field substantially....just my $.02


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

Miller Time said:


> I liked the Northeast Grandslam format 17.5 stock and 10.5 pro-stock for both 1/12 and T/C. Nice seperation of speed.
> 
> Pure Mod limits the field substantially....just my $.02


Good Point


----------



## bill941 (Aug 11, 2006)

wait a minute said:


> i usually run just masters 12th scale but i currently dont have any lipo stuff. will that be allowed this year in cleveland? my area i race at is still behind the times. we still run round cells.


Round cells will be legal this year


----------



## MR.BILL (Dec 11, 2003)

:wave:ROUND CELLS VS. LIPO WHAT DO YOU THINK


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

MR.BILL said:


> :wave:ROUND CELLS VS. LIPO WHAT DO YOU THINK


Either / Or but not both together. I'm planning on making this my first Champs, but do not see any parity between the two and will not run either if combined.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

LiPo, say goodbye to dinosaurs. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Keep it simple guy's, Lipo only.


----------



## wait a minute (Oct 11, 2001)

211 Days Till Cleveland..whooo Hoooo:thumbsup:


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

Bill,

The whole world has gone Lipo. I prefer round cells but even I am ready to move forward. Please don't allow both that will cause a division in the class and probably limit entries. I would like to see a big return to the Champs this year. I also would like to run this summer what we will run at the Champs but we can't without a solid direction.

Steve


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Have you owned lipo's yet?


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

Bob your killing me.......hahahaha

Yes I have been running them for a few weeks at Slots. Almost all 1/12 are now lipo.

Steve


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Sorry, man. Didn't mean to bust your chops.


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

Bob,

No problem, it's all good.

Steve


----------



## wait a minute (Oct 11, 2001)

yea bill, dont change the rules on my account. i will just have to break down and buy new equipment to keep up with ever increasing technology.


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

ttt^^


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Wooohoooo:wave:


----------



## wait a minute (Oct 11, 2001)

:thumbsup:

159 Days Till Cleveland..whooo Hoooo:thumbsup:

or 3816 hours or 228,960 minutes and counting.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

There will be a USVTA class at the US Indoor Champs this year.


----------



## rc_jeff (Jun 18, 2009)

So what is the decision regarding Batteries?? need to know if I hafta buy lipos and charger or just get some round cells.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

rc_jeff said:


> So what is the decision regarding Batteries?? need to know if I hafta buy lipos and charger or just get some round cells.


Originally Posted by MR.BILL:
The Holiday Inn is remodling all the rooms this years and will be done before we start our race. They have asked for us to do thing about the smell so we will be going to no odor or low odor tire compound. We also will be using 1cell lipo batteries in 1/12 scale, touring car will be lipo or round cell, weights and other rules will be coming soon. We will be running all the same classes as last year.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Fred Knapp said:


> We also will be using 1cell lipo batteries in 1/12 scale, touring car will be lipo or round cell, weights and other rules will be coming soon. We will be running all the same classes as last year.


Does the 1-cell LiPo also apply to World GT class? if so, same motor (13.5) or something faster to make up for the voltage loss?


----------



## rc_jeff (Jun 18, 2009)

Fred Knapp said:


> Originally Posted by MR.BILL:
> The Holiday Inn is remodling all the rooms this years and will be done before we start our race. They have asked for us to do thing about the smell so we will be going to no odor or low odor tire compound. We also will be using 1cell lipo batteries in 1/12 scale, touring car will be lipo or round cell, weights and other rules will be coming soon. We will be running all the same classes as last year.


What are the specs on a 1 cell lipo...mah, voltage...this is new to me
thanx in advance


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

kevinm said:


> Does the 1-cell LiPo also apply to World GT class? if so, same motor (13.5) or something faster to make up for the voltage loss?





rc_jeff said:


> What are the specs on a 1 cell lipo...mah, voltage...this is new to me
> thanx in advance


Kevin, Jeff.
Those are both good questions.
I talked with Mr. Bill last night and he has been busy moving into a new house.
He is considering both of your questions and will have an answer soon.
Fred


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

rc_jeff said:


> What are the specs on a 1 cell lipo...mah, voltage...this is new to me
> thanx in advance


1-cell LiPo is 3.7V (4.2 fully charged). You'll need either a receiver pack or a voltage booster (Novak sells one) for the radio system. So far there aren't too many companies selling them. SMC has a 4000mAh, Fantom & Thunder power have a 5000, Associated/Reedy has one on the "coming soon" list. There may be others out there by now.


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

SMC has a 4900 mAh 1S lipo too, as well as the older 4000.


----------



## wait a minute (Oct 11, 2001)

74 days, 7 hours, 31 minutes, 7 seconds and counting til the first practice session for the 30th annual us indoor champs.


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

Is there a class list yet??? What is the web site???


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

They're working on the classes, and should have them posted soon.

Here's the web address......
http://www.indoorchamps.com


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks!!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

You're welcome!


----------



## rc_jeff (Jun 18, 2009)

Just another question...Have we decided as to what battery to use? is it lipo or round cell? and what modifications do I have to do to my 1/12 th scale car for lipo? Thanx


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

*lipo conversion*



rc_jeff said:


> Just another question...Have we decided as to what battery to use? is it lipo or round cell? and what modifications do I have to do to my 1/12 th scale car for lipo? Thanx


What car do u have???


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

rc_jeff said:


> Just another question...Have we decided as to what battery to use? is it lipo or round cell? and what modifications do I have to do to my 1/12 th scale car for lipo? Thanx


I'm speculating at this point, I believe it will be lipo


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I'd agree with you Fred.

Also, from Mr. Bill.............

We hope to have all the classes set by next week end ,we are working hard to make sure that we do the best for all the racers and we thank everyone for the input please keep them coming it really does help
Thanks Mr. Bill 
__________________
www.indoorchamps.com
"The World is Coming to Cleveland
and now they can see and hear us"
www.teamcrc.com www.spektrumrc.com www.liverc.com


----------



## MR.BILL (Dec 11, 2003)

It will be Lipo only for 1/12 and world gt


----------



## MR.BILL (Dec 11, 2003)

Classes for US CLEVELAND US INDOOR CHAMPS 2009
November 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 2009
1/12 Stock 17.5 ($65.00)- Sponsored by RC50.COM
1/12 Super Stock 13.5 ($65.00) -Sponsored by Team Tekin
1/12 Modified ($65.00) -Sponsored by Niftech Products
1/12 Masters 17.5-Sponsored by Power Push Batteries
TC Rubber 13.5 ($65.00) -Sponsored by Corally USA
TC Rubber Modified (65.00) -Sponsored by Team Xray
TC Stock 17.5 ($65.00) -Sponsored by Team Scream
TC Modified $65.00) -Sponsored by Novak Electronics
World GT 13.5 ($65.00) -Sponsored by FullThrolle
World GT 10.5-Sponsored by Protoform Bodies
USVTA ($65.00) -Sponsored by
TQ Awards Sponsored by Team Associated


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

Good job Mr. Bill!!! 
I like to see the same combos(motor and battery's) run at all the big races. I am sure Mike will do the same at the birds!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## rc_jeff (Jun 18, 2009)

MR.BILL said:


> Classes for US CLEVELAND US INDOOR CHAMPS 2009
> November 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 2009
> 1/12 Stock 17.5 ($65.00)- Sponsored by RC50.COM
> 1/12 Super Stock 13.5 ($65.00) -Sponsored by Team Tekin
> ...


Is this a run what ya brung motor race? Then get it teched and marked deal?


----------



## bill941 (Aug 11, 2006)

yes that is correct


----------



## Announcer Mike (Feb 6, 2008)

*Stores have put out their Thanksgiving merchandise!*

I try not think about all the work that goes into that weekend until I see the stores starting to sell stuff with turkeys on it. 

It's that time again folks!

We'll have two classes of Vintage Trans Am this year; one for the fast guys and one for the rest of us. I'm very pumped about that.

Start planning to come now because it's just around the corner!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Announcer Mike said:


> We'll have two classes of Vintage Trans Am this year; one for the fast guys and one for the rest of us. I'm very pumped about that.


Mike......

Two classes of VTA? Will that now make it 12 classes total,
Or did you mean two classes of world GT?


----------



## rc_jeff (Jun 18, 2009)

What is the weight of a 12 scale with LIPO. ROAR has their limit listed as 730 grams.


----------



## bill941 (Aug 11, 2006)

that is correct 730 grams


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Will you be supplying us with the same tires for the world GT class?


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!! (Mar 12, 2005)

Mr. Bill:

Since this is the 30th anniversary of the Indoor Champs. Since 12th scale started all of this how about switching the schedule up this year and having 12th scale run at the beginning of each round and TC following?????


----------



## Announcer Mike (Feb 6, 2008)

John Warner said:


> Mike......
> 
> Two classes of VTA? Will that now make it 12 classes total,
> Or did you mean two classes of world GT?


Um...Yes, Sorry. 

Um...we cleaned the track sections last week and I breathed in a lot of solvent...yeah...that's the ticket!

Still, two classes of WGT is still pretty cool, Dude!


----------



## MR.BILL (Dec 11, 2003)

:wave: We will be using CRC World GT tires again this Year :thumbsup:


----------



## bill941 (Aug 11, 2006)

the flyer and handbook is now posted on the website at www.indoorchamps.com


----------



## wait a minute (Oct 11, 2001)

i was reading through the handbook and didnt see anything about battery voltage or temperature of battery when entering the tech area before your race. is this something that will be checked?


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

wait a minute said:


> i was reading through the handbook and didnt see anything about battery voltage or temperature of battery when entering the tech area before your race. is this something that will be checked?


It did say that it cannot be heated in any way and the max is 8.44!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## bill941 (Aug 11, 2006)

8.44 volts for 2cell lipo's 4.22v for single cell lipo's max temp is 110.It will be checked in tech before each race.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Which traction compounds are considered "odorless"? Last year many of used Niftech.


----------



## bill941 (Aug 11, 2006)

niftech is fine jack the gripper,paragon's traction action but no paragon ground effects


----------



## MR.BILL (Dec 11, 2003)

:wave: Flyer/handbooks are in the mail :thumbsup:


----------



## HECKLER (Oct 23, 2001)

MR bill one suggestion since this will be a non wintergreen race can i suggest make it a spec traction compund if their are a bunch of different traction compounds use it usually makes the track really greasy and loose


mark smyka


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

HECKLER said:


> MR bill one suggestion since this will be a non wintergreen race can i suggest make it a spec traction compund if their are a bunch of different traction compounds use it usually makes the track really greasy and loose
> 
> 
> mark smyka


Amen brother!!!


----------



## gasman (Sep 26, 2001)

HECKLER said:


> MR bill one suggestion since this will be a non wintergreen race can i suggest make it a spec traction compund if their are a bunch of different traction compounds use it usually makes the track really greasy and loose
> 
> 
> mark smyka


 
2nd that 

He has a point


----------



## wait a minute (Oct 11, 2001)

gasman said:


> 2nd that
> 
> He has a point


 
ditto:thumbsup:


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

HECKLER said:


> MR bill one suggestion since this will be a non wintergreen race can i suggest make it a spec traction compund if their are a bunch of different traction compounds use it usually makes the track really greasy and loose
> 
> 
> mark smyka


No one questions this. +1


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

HECKLER said:


> MR bill one suggestion since this will be a non wintergreen race can i suggest make it a spec traction compund if their are a bunch of different traction compounds use it usually makes the track really greasy and loose
> 
> 
> mark smyka


+1 :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Just In Case Anybody's Curious......

Theres Only 66 Days Until The World Comes To Cleveland!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

Got my handbook in the mail today!!! Thanks MR.Bill!!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

HECKLER said:


> MR bill one suggestion since this will be a non wintergreen race can i suggest make it a spec traction compund if their are a bunch of different traction compounds use it usually makes the track really greasy and loose
> 
> 
> mark smyka


Mark who?? 
-Wayne


----------



## bill941 (Aug 11, 2006)

We have looked into the traction compound issue and have choosen to make it a spec traction.All racers must run "Jack the Gripper" traction compound it will be available for sale at the race or you may bring your own.

This will be posted on the website asap.


----------



## windix60 (Oct 21, 2003)

Mark Smyka are you gracing us with your presence this year at the champs?

Kelly


----------



## HECKLER (Oct 23, 2001)

just might have to check into a few things but everything looks to be a go


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Bill,

On page 6 of the handbook, it reads.....
"USVTA class practice will last six (6) minutes, Mains eight (8) minutes".

On page 10, it reads Vintage Trans Am.....
"Race Length 4 mins".

And on page 12, under the title of "Length Of Races" it reads......
12th scale (8) mins, Touring Car T-2 class and World GT races will be (6) mins. (but no mention of USVTA)

Could you clear this up for those of us that are confused?


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Maybe it's like some of the "engine claim" classes in full size racing, they don't tell you how long the race is until it's over. :jest:

But seriously, the USVTA organization's rules specify 5 min. qualifiers and 8 min. mains. That's what we should do.


----------



## bill941 (Aug 11, 2006)

no it's a printing error it is 5 min quals 8 min mains


----------



## MR.BILL (Dec 11, 2003)

:thumbsup: Bill Eisenhard is the first entry to the 2009 US INDOOR CHAMPS THANKS Bill


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Thank you Sir.


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

MR.BILL said:


> :thumbsup: Bill Eisenhard is the first entry to the 2009 US INDOOR CHAMPS THANKS Bill


Darn i wanted to be first..............I never get to be first :freak: :tongue:


----------



## bill941 (Aug 11, 2006)

I have fixed a few of the printing errors and posted the class rules under the "class Info" section of the website.

Also we have added Parma's world gt body the DB-9 #10225 to the approved world gt bodies


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!! (Mar 12, 2005)

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> Mr. Bill:
> 
> Since this is the 30th anniversary of the Indoor Champs. Since 12th scale started all of this how about switching the schedule up this year and having 12th scale run at the beginning of each round and TC following?????


Thursday, November 26, 2009
---------------------------
7:00 AM to 11:00 PM Scheduled Practice(2 Rounds)
8:00 AM to 12:00 Noon Registration
2:00 PM to 4:00 PM Registration
7:00 PM to 8:00 PM Registration
10:00 PM to 10:30 PM Driver’s Meeting

Friday, November 27, 2009
-----------------------------
7:00 AM to 11:00 PM Qualifying
Round 1: Stock, Masters, Modified, Touring Car Etc.
Round 2: Stock, Masters, Modified, Touring Car Etc.

Saturday, November 28, 2009
--------------------------
7:00 AM to 11:00 PM Qualifying
Round 3: Stock, Masters, Modified, Touring Car Etc.
Pizza Party 7 pm. to 9 pm
Round 4: Stock, Masters, Modified, Touring Car Etc.

Mr. Bill:

am I reading this correct that you did switch the 12th and TC this year? So 12th will run first then TC?


----------



## bill941 (Aug 11, 2006)

no that hasn't been decided yet.


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!! (Mar 12, 2005)

bill941 said:


> no that hasn't been decided yet.


Well, it would be great if you guys decided to run the 12th scales first this year. Thanks.


----------



## windix60 (Oct 21, 2003)

Don't run 12th first let tourings break the track in so we can have traction instead of a wasted practice.


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

Have the rubber tire TC/VTA cars run first to break in the track


----------



## MR.BILL (Dec 11, 2003)

I have a new email [email protected] :wave:


----------



## MR.BILL (Dec 11, 2003)

:thumbsup: We have our first entry for USVTA Ken Pepe :wave:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I mailed mine in today!


----------



## wait a minute (Oct 11, 2001)

MR.BILL said:


> :wave: Flyer/handbooks are in the mail :thumbsup:


did these get mailed out to everyone that raced last year? if not i still havent received mine yet.


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

wait a minute said:


> did these get mailed out to everyone that raced last year? if not i still havent received mine yet.


You have to request one and MR Bill will send it to ya!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

wait a minute said:


> did these get mailed out to everyone that raced last year? if not i still havent received mine yet.


If you raced the Champs last year, you should recieve the handbook in the mail. If you'd like to ensure one's headed your way PM bill941


----------



## MR.BILL (Dec 11, 2003)

:wave: if you did not get a book in the mail you can download it a www.indoorchamps.com :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

It's been kinda quiet around here, what's everybody doing?


----------



## wait a minute (Oct 11, 2001)

quitely getting ready for cleveland. less than 8 weeks remaining.


----------



## bill941 (Aug 11, 2006)

USVTA Rules will be updated on sunday both here and on the website.

the only motors that will be allowed will be Novak SS21.5 Pro brushless motor (pn:3421)or Novak Ballistic 21.5 (pn:3621)


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bill941 (Aug 11, 2006)

USVTA Rules update is now in the class info part of the website.


the changes

BODY TYPE Late ’60s to early ’70s American pony car Vintage Trans-Am bodies
only. refer to WWW.USVINTAGETRANSAM.COM For exact part numbers.

TIRE TYPE HPI Vintage transam tires only refer to
WWW.USVINTAGETRANSAM.COM For exact part numbers

Motors Novak SS21.5 Pro brushless motor (pn:3421)or novak Ballistic 21.5 (pn:3621)


----------



## bill941 (Aug 11, 2006)

For those who would like to enter using paypal you can either PM me here or email me at [email protected]


----------



## MR.BILL (Dec 11, 2003)

:wave: 46 days just in case you need to know :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Funny.... I have an app for that!


----------



## bill941 (Aug 11, 2006)

class rules have been updated

http://www.indoorchamps.com/Files/classrules.pdf

feel free to pm me if you have any questions.


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

I gotta get home and check out those rules updates. The websense filter at work stopped me from viewing the link when I clicked on it. The reason it gave... nudity. What is on that site?


----------



## bill941 (Aug 11, 2006)

that's wierd there is no nudity on the site that's for sure lol .The only thing there is info on the race that's it


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

bill941 said:


> that's wierd there is no nudity on the site that's for sure lol .The only thing there is info on the race that's it


Pics of Chris Goetz maybe? lol.


----------



## MR.BILL (Dec 11, 2003)

:dude: Time to stock up on HO-HO and Mountain dew :thumbsup:


----------



## rc_jeff (Jun 18, 2009)

MR.BILL said:


> :dude: Time to stock up on HO-HO and Mountin dew :thumbsup:


I don't know what "ho" you were referring to, but I am ready to "Mount and do"


----------



## rc_jeff (Jun 18, 2009)

*tech guys*

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=218333
Check out this meter tech guys.....


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

rc_jeff said:


> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=218333
> Check out this meter tech guys.....


Rotor strength is not something that's teched.


----------



## MR.BILL (Dec 11, 2003)

Both rubber and foam spec tire will at $25.00


----------



## wait a minute (Oct 11, 2001)

8 days til cleveland..time to getter dun!!!!!


----------



## rc_jeff (Jun 18, 2009)

Track sub-floor was built on Sunday, Carpet rolled out to flatten.
All new wood, all new interlocked sub-floor design. 

Thanks to the crew of Genuine Handyman (Mike, Chuck, Jeff and Brandon) 
Others that assisted.. John V, Mike S, Tyler G, Wayne SR, Bill Jr

*The sub-floor is supported every 6 inches*.

The crew started around 10am and was out of the building at 10pm.

The carpet layers will be starting on Monday night at 6pm

The new layout, should be going down on Tuesday am.


----------



## wait a minute (Oct 11, 2001)

ausome job guys. cant wait to see it tommorrow afternoon.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Assuming that you're using the Clik-Trak system again this year, I suggest double-stacking the barriers along the main straightaway. I saw lots of cars flipping over it last year. (And one car that I didn't see until it was too late... )


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Problem with double stackin them is some 1/12 cars you may not see running down the straightaway on the inside!


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

So don't run there! :jest:


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

onefastdude said:


> Problem with double stackin them is some 1/12 cars you may not see running down the straightaway on the inside!


I thought that was why you guys ran those flagpoles in the center of your cars?


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

Tread1 said:


> I thought that was why you guys ran those flagpoles in the center of your cars?


LOLOL Now I don't care who you are that's funny right there!!!


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

kevinm said:


> Assuming that you're using the Clik-Trak system again this year, I suggest double-stacking the barriers along the main straightaway. I saw lots of cars flipping over it last year. (And one car that I didn't see until it was too late... )


 
It will be worse this year!


----------



## rc_jeff (Jun 18, 2009)

walterhenderson said:


> It will be worse this year!


And why would it be worse this year?
Track is smooth, no bumps, wide open lanes...


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Any word yet on what order the classes will run in?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Kevin.....
Please check your PM's and get back to me please!!

Thanks,
John


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

rc_jeff said:


> And why would it be worse this year?
> Track is smooth, no bumps, wide open lanes...


Wide open, whatever! 7 foot sweeper with a tight 90* corner. Have you seen how fast the cars are now. Somebody will get hurt.


----------



## wait a minute (Oct 11, 2001)

walterhenderson said:


> Wide open, whatever! 7 foot sweeper with a tight 90* corner. Have you seen how fast the cars are now. Somebody will get hurt.


 

i definately agree with that statement. the track is definately a fast track and with all the new technology..look out at the end of the straightaways.:freak:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Weathers nice, but this traffic sucks!!


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

when does practice start?
any pics. of the track?

i wish i was there! i miss hanging out and racing all week end. may be in a few years i will make it back.

jeff


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

hyena boy said:


> when does practice start?
> any pics. of the track?
> 
> i wish i was there! i miss hanging out and racing all week end. may be in a few years i will make it back.
> ...


Practice started on Wednesday. Six rounds after today. Five rounds of qualifiying, maybe six ??

Too bad your not here....... Andrews putting on a show in practice!!!!


----------

